
An Nginx Module for Virtual Hosts Monitoring - user5994461
https://github.com/vozlt/nginx-module-vts
======
Benfromparis
This module seems to introduce nginx stats close to haproxy native monitoring
webpage. I'm wondering what others features are missing in nginx compare to
haproxy?

~~~
user5994461
On the top of my mind, TCP support and a couple of load balancing algorithms.

